# How the Forum helps me every day



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Life can be mentally stressful if you don’t have a good release. (Get it????good release) When I get overwhelmed by ????I can’t control, I go to the Forum, and or shoot my slingshot???? I never invisioned the talented and highly intelligent individuals I would have the extreme pleasure of being associated with❤???? in this s Forum. I had a person ask me how I could be so wrapped up in a Slingshot Forum???????????? Well I tried to be polite about it, but Whoops???? I asked him how come he had a shop full of sports memorabilia, high dollar leather coats with his favorite sports team and a $50,000.00 ski boat he uses a couple times a year. I think he liked my answer, because he called me a Smart A##????


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds like you met another "he who dies with the most toys, wins" person. Too many of them are around for the good of the environment. And others.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He called you a smart a$$ cuz you are a smart a$$, but then again..... that's why we love you!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I always figured that if I was going to be called an A ss, I'd rather be called a Smart A ss than be called a Dumb A ss. By the way, This Smart A ss has discovered that the Dumb A ss that installed the censorship feature on the forum can be out smarted by simply putting a space somewhere in the words that it censors then it doesn't translate it into **** or &%#@.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Part of the problem where I live is, “there are more horses A##ES than there are horses


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

wbrazell said:


> Sounds like you met another "he who dies with the most toys, wins" person. Too many of them are around for the good of the environment. And others.


 :yeahthat: and :iagree:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I thank God every day for my slingshot-shooting passion.

Like you, it plays a big part in keeping me sane amidst the insanity around me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree SonoftheRepublic,


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

With Chronic Heart Failure I need to walk as many steps as possible to strengthen my heart. I can't walk for long distances so slingshot shooting gets me outside walking to the catch box and back as well as retrieving ammo. It gives me a reason to go outside in the morning when I get up before doing anything else. I might only shoot 25-50 rounds but know that each trip outside to one of my shooting stations will net 400-600 steps. I just make sure that I do that 8-10 times a day. Actually the shorter shooting sessions net me more steps than one or two long sessions. I have started shooting only 10-15 shots at a time then retrieving my ammo to increase the number of steps taken for each session. I'm considering making a knock down target that I will have to reset each time I hit it which will also increase my number of steps taken.

The forum has helped me a lot increasing my knowledge of the sport and most informative has been the post on how my slingshot shooting has improved that has been so inspirationally supplied the past month or so.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had mostly physically type jobs most of my life, and when I went home and did a couple things outside I was physically tired. Even though I was tired, we sat down for supper. I have noticed nowadays a lot of people work jobs that are more mentally stressful, so it’s tougher to run kids to sports events,get chores done around the house and as for supper That usually consists of grab something for the road. Sometime during all of this they deceide to buy a luxury item to help release stress. You know, a boat, motorcycle, motor home etc. I’m all for them, except now they have to pay for that luxury life then is like (A dog chasing his tail) This is why I try to show all the kids There are inexpensive things to do to release stress. I haul the nieces and nephews to sports practice almost everyday to help the parents, since they work stressful jobs. While the kds are burning off energy, the Max and I are shooting targets Max and I take a gourmet peanut butter and jelly sandwich and head to a private pond to While we are fishing, I tell him how to cut a tree limb tie a string and put on a hook. I also explained how to seine for minnows. I’m 66 and the Max is 7, I want to pass on all the common sense things possible. Do you know we actually have fun conversations while goofing around❤ No videos, cell phones I retired when I was 60 A lot of my friends have passed away, and some are still working They have a lot of fun toys, but I’ve had 6 fun years shooting slingshots, and the Forum As an awesome friend says “Six of one half dozen of another” Thsnks MJ


----------

